# Got back from Vacation and now all matted :-(



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

We just got back from a 2.5 week vacation. Odeo (6 months now) was with our nanny. He did great and she has two other large dogs, so he was pretty entertained. However, now he has HUGE mats mostly on his belly area and rear legs and under arms.  I guess our nanny was brushing him, but she ignored those areas and since he was having way too much fun with 2 big dogs all that rough playing made things worse. On top of that, she thought she will have him clean when we got home so she gave him a bath and it made the mats even worse :doh:

Odeo did not have a single mat till now...so what do I do? one mat is so big (on his belly) that I will have to cut it out...I plan to get those cut out and shave his under arms and belly...may be cut out the ones on his rear legs as well?? I would hate to shave him down....Please help :help:


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I keep Marlowe's belly, underarms, and inside of legs shaved down. Otherwise he's got natural long hair and you don't notice the short belly hair. It makes brushing that much less of a chore!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Shave the lower half of the belly and lower insides of legs. Slice out the mat anywhere on the belly and work on one mat at a time. It will take time. Slice the mats and pick, pick the mats. Hair grows. Treats! Treats! And breaks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

this happened to me way back when  Not much you can do but try to get them out as best as possible without hurting him  I think the people that watched gucci didn't wash the shampoo out of her coat all the way and it made her hair such a matted mess, what can you do though when people are doing you a favor and don't brush them as we would?

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd just cut out any mats on the belly, arm pits and insides of the legs. It won't show at all (except when he sleeps on his back! ) so why torture yourself and him? Any mats on part that show can be carefully sliced through several times, then teased out with a comb. You'll lose SOME hair that way, but it shouldn't be too noticeable.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks all!! Yes, she did me a great favor, we were out of country and he did great for 2.5 weeks. I will cut them out, I guess that is the best way to deal without giving him too much pain. The areas he has mats are not visible anyway...He has very very thick coat so it might not show at all. I have a project for the weekend!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Patience, patience, and then you might go out & buy some more patience! And don't push him beyond his tolerance limits. I had the same situation a couple weeks ago (see I'm so upset! thread in the grooming section. Then Finally, progress!) It will take time, but just tackle a little at a time & you'll get there. I just wanted to sit down & bawl because Kallie had so many mats. All of this did set back her grooming tolerance a bit, but she's getting better again now that it's just regular daily grooming.


----------

